# What is your favorite animal to bowhunt?



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

What is your favorite animal to bowhunt? If it is not on there place your vote on other and place a reply telling us what animal it was.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've only gottent to go after deer, turkey, and small game. Of those, squirrel and deer are preferable to turkey. But I'd love to have a chance at hogs or some other big game animals.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Whitetails, since that's all I've had the chance to bowhunt. By the time I get into college pronghorns will be added to my list, so will ducks, geese and turkeys. And by the time I get out of college, elk and mulies will be added.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

hm...kind of a tough one. I'll have to go with turkeys, because that was the first animal I have killed and it was a blast. Deer are fun, but bowhunting turkeys, in my mind, is ever better. So far, I have 2 turkeys, both gun kills, and a blind, bow kill.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i love deer hunting. but im also a hog freak, i also like to bowfish, but i did go on a tundra swan hunt and it was a ball but for over all i would have to say bowfishing you get moore shots see more stuff and its just fun.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

squirrels are a blast eventhough I have only done it a few times. Deer hunting can be insanley boring but when you get a deer close nothing compares!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

once i go out west to elk hunt, that will probably be my favorite animal to hunt. Hogs is probably my second favorite to bowhunt since I can hunt them all year here in Florida and there are so many of them. I still have whitetailed deer at my number one spot for bowhunting


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Elk, the most exciting time you'll evey have.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Oh yes*



rpford53 said:


> Elk, the most exciting time you'll evey have.


+1 

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

For oklahoma i like turkey hunting better i like 2 get in the blind an see what they do 2 the decoys then shoot them


----------



## 323 (Feb 26, 2006)

Moose hours of bordem but when a big bull shows up with a 50 inch rack. Oh talk about the heart picking up heck even when a spike fork steps out...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

rpford53 said:


> Elk, the most exciting time you'll evey have.


I can completely believe it, but I haven't gone yet. I might be able to this year or the next year. I turn 14 this August and my grandfather said he'd take me to Colorado to elk hunt with him.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

To the top!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

mine is whitetails or yoits.:shade:


----------



## Gregb. (Jan 12, 2009)

Whitetail but turkey is up there!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

To The Top Again!:shade:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

+1..........




kaibab-hunter74 said:


> +1
> 
> i couldn't agree more.


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitetail for me. Nothing like it. Especially since my neck of the woods has such monsters... :darkbeer:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

rpford53 said:


> Elk, the most exciting time you'll evey have.


+1

its like hunting a 1000 pound Turkey!
Locating, then calling them right in!


----------



## CritterGitter17 (Jan 16, 2009)

I like to shoot birds with judo points a lot. Shot a black bird from 47 yards one day. Nothing beats deer huntin tho


----------

